# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Problemet Qe Po Hasin Shqiptaret qe kthehen per ne Greqi

## Albi

Edhe ket rradh problemet e shqiptarve skan te mbaruar neper dogana.
Policia njoftoj dje per se kompjuterat e doganave te (kakavias) dhe te (kapshtices) kan pesuar difekt. Kjo gje behet sa her qe rritet flluksi i kthimeve te shqiptarve per ne Greqi.Dhe mendimi im eshte se kjo gje behet me qellim.

----------

